# Landed a high paying job!



## stevencool3232 (Aug 24, 2008)

So, last Thursday I met with 2 district managers for 1 hour and got the job. It was stressful, but I was calm and made good eye contact the whole time. One of the ladies asked me a tough question and I fumbled over my words a bit and felt they would judge me on that, but I made it through the interview. Now, I just have to make it through the training period and I will be good to go. I really want this to work out. The money is great and I could finally move out of my parents house.


----------



## NutterButter (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go! Congrats


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana 
lunch is on stevencool3232


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

way to go!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

great job :boogie


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

congrats on a job well done


----------



## Kathy11 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Congratulations*


----------



## david90 (Mar 21, 2004)

stevencool3232 said:


> So, last Thursday I met with 2 district managers for 1 hour and got the job. It was stressful, but I was calm and made good eye contact the whole time. One of the ladies asked me a tough question and I fumbled over my words a bit and felt they would judge me on that, but I made it through the interview. Now, I just have to make it through the training period and I will be good to go. I really want this to work out. The money is great and I could finally move out of my parents house.


How much is your salary if you don't mind telling. It doesn't bother me when somebody ask me thus it doesn't bother me when I ask.


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

congrats.....


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

That's great! What will you be doing at this job?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:yay


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

Great job!!! :banana :banana :nw :nw I am still waiting for that high paying job to come along because I suck at interviews. :stu


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats. 

I myself am going to be out of a job in about two weeks. I've been "let go" and I'm hanging around just to train my replacement.
The pay is pretty decent at my current post and I'm not sure I'll find a similarly paying job in the near future.


----------

